# What the Heck?



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

Where are the pictures?


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

It's been awfully humid lately up until the past two days.


----------



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

I have never been good a interpreting from a picture but it looks like chaulkbrood to me.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I do not see the chalk brood. But the pic isn't the best viewing. Actually the contrast sucks. But it could be Mold, or old pollen Or maybe fermented pollen. I just do not see mummies.


----------

